# The Last Exorcism (2010)



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just saw the previews last weekend for this movie. I have been reading about it in my Rue Morge magazine and was produced by Eli Roth. It is about a evangelical minister named Cotton Marcus (Patrick Fabian) who has had problems in the past but agrees to perform an exorcism on a young girl (Ashley Bell) and is letting a crew film it as it happens.

From the previews, it looks creepy and is rated PG-13. I hope that it is not a repeat of the Exorcism of Emily Rose (I thought that movie was good) because of the barn scene. I hope this movie can stand on its own and give us something different to watch. 

It will be released on August 27, 2010 in theaters and it put out by Lionsgate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup we talked this up on the last Hauntcast. I'm cautiously optimistic but that has been known to bite me in the butt before.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, I agree with ya JT. I am going to go see it because I have a movie gift certificate from Christmas and the hubby will be out of town so I think I will treat myself. I just plan to keep my expectations low so I won't be dissappointed - and who knows - maybe pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Here is one review of the movie that shows in theaters today:

(Rolling Stone) -- For a movie made from spare parts -- take "The Exorcist" and attach to "The Blair Witch Project" and "Paranormal Activity" -- "The Last Exorcism" delivers the heebie-jeebie goods. In mock documentary style (the film purports to be found footage), director Daniel Stamm follows the Rev. Cotton Marcus (Patrick Fabian), a disillusioned minister, on his last case of demonic possession.

Peter Travers goes 'Off the Cuff' with The Last Exorcism's Eli Roth.

His focus is teenager Nell (Ashley Bell), down at the eerily remote Sweetzer farm. Her daddy (Louis Herthum) thinks something is amiss, what with the livestock dying and all. Cotton is skeptical. He performs exorcisms but thinks they're a crock. Then stuff starts flying, including intimations of devil worship, incest and I better shut up before the devil gets me for spoilers.

Peter Travers reviews The Last Exorcism in his weekly video series, "At the Movies with Peter Travers."

Fabian performs way beyond scary-movie duty as the Rev., blending laughs with goose bumps at the best times, meaning when you least expect it. Stamm and producer Eli Roth ("Hostel") can be trusted to exceed the PG-13 limits at every turn. It's not just the hand-held camera that will shake you up. "The Last Exorcism" gives you good reason to be very afraid of the dark.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think we are going to see it tomorrow. I am not expecting real scary but creepy would be good.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Thinking about going to see this myself tomorrow or the next day. I saw the trailer with *The Expendables*. I had my doubts at first, but the more I kept thinking about it, the more the idea started to grow on me. I'm down.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks cool to me I would like to go see it.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

it was ok..i was hoping for more demons less repressed memories


----------



## Hal O Ween (Aug 29, 2010)

*Looks Like The Same Old Stuff*

Is the spider crawl across the ceiling as good as it gets in this movie? It looks like a bunch of the same things we've seen before.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Saving full review but I enjoyed it - very much more a character study of a fraud preacher which I enjoyed. The possession element is secondary to this very compelling story of a man coming to grips with who and what he is, and what he believes and stands for....Don' t go into this looking for a straight forward easy gross out "possession" flick. Not a fan of the over top ending, but overall recommend the film mostly due to the great performance by Patrick Fabian.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I want a refund on the gift certificate I used on this movie. 

First of all, anytime I go to the movies or watch a DVD, my expections are medium/low because of all the media hype and crap that we are forced to watch anymore. Also, when checking out the reviews of this movie, I would never compare any movie to "The Exorcist" because even though that movie was made in the 70's, it raised the bar so high that we have not been able to come up with anything remotely close. This is just my opinion.

I went to see this movie at least hoping to be entertained with an original idea (no remakes). I thought the actors/actresses in this movie gave great performances and the feel of a "real footage documentary" with the creepiest character being Caleb and the setting was perfect. However, even with great acting and location, it could not carry this film due to the crappy script these actors were dealt with. While halfway through the film I was really getting geared up when they returned to the house to find Nell. I got sucked in and let my guard down and was ready for the movie to deliver . Then all the sudden - Bam!!!! - I'm hit with this friggin' ending that comes out of nowhere and then the credits. Seriously WTF!!!!! I remember sitting straight up shocked when the credits were rolling and just looking around the theater and remember saying "this is it - this is the ending"? I couldn't believe they would release such a crappy/rushed ending. There was no written explanation before the credits rolled to tidy up the reasoning of this ending that some of these movies are doing - no - just this whambamthankyoumam ending. It was as if they went through giving you a good background education on the church, the exorcisms and the how many are performed and the reasoning, the history and day to day life of a fraudulent minister and his bag of tricks, and then didn't have any time to pull this together. I was not expecting a happy ending in this movie but was hoping for something a little more at the end of this movie - maybe my gift certificate back because even if I didn't use it before it expired, I would have been better off. 

I wasn't the only moviegoer that felt like this. One guy called his buddy and told him that he had just been "brain f**ked". I think he used the best term in how everyone was feeling at the time. Sorry for venting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with Johnny, and I agree with Da Weiner.

I liked the character study of the preacher I liked the documentary style. I liked the actors...that brother was soooooo creepy. There were some really intense parts. I liked most of the movie.

Hated the ending. It almost ruined the show for me and kind of pissed me off. I understand leaving some stuff unanswered so you can use your imagination but the ending makes you ask too many questions about everything.

Anyway, I liked most of it.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Last minute decision to go see this last Saturday.

I liked the setting in south Louisiana - it made it more familiar to me. I was concerned how they would handle the fraudulent preacher/exorcist but I thought it was done well. Overall, I enjoyed the movie, though for $9.50 I'd prefer to just rent most movies.

I heard the same moaning about a sucky ending, but I liked it. Other than they wrapped it up pretty quickly, I'm not sure why so many people disliked the ending.

What I didn't like, lol, was going to see a PG-13 movie. This was probably my last. The giddy little teenagers that talked and squealed throughout the whole movie drove me insane. I also got tired of the shaky camera; I nearly got seasick. Maybe not quite worth $9.50, but definitely worth renting.


----------

